# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Hỏi cơ cấu chống tâm

## emptyhb

Em đang định làm một cái chống tâm để thử làm file 4 trục chạy tượng gỗ mà chưa hình dung nó ra sao.

Bác nào có thể chỉ cho em cách diy đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất được không?  :Confused:  chỗ em vùng núi nên hơi khó kiếm đồ

----------


## culitruong

1 bộ bù lon bự bự (nhỏ củng được ) cái đai ốc hàn chết vào 1 cái bệ nào đó, đầu bù lon vuốt nhọn, xong. Như vậy đáp ứng được  yêu cầu đơn giản hiệu quả và rất dễ kiếm đồ cho dù trên núi.

Còn độ chính tới đâu thì hên xui.

Muốn xài chống tâm động thì tính cách khác.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Em chưa biết chống tâm nó ra làm sao, nên bác nói chống tâm động thì em chưa hiểu? có phải nó có thể xoay cùng vật được chống không bác? cơ cấu nó thế nào bác?

Chỗ em có máy tiện, nên những thứ tròn em có thể làm được.

----------


## ppgas

Muốn biết hình thù nó ra làm sao thì cứ thầy gồ mà hỏi, keyword là "tailstock".
Minh hoạ nhé:

Đầu to phía trái là headstock (ụ đầu), đầ nhỏ bên phải gọi là tailstock (ụ chống tâm). Nếu trục chống tâm có thể xoay được thì gọi là livestock (ụ động).

Minh hoạ cho hướng dẫn của culitruong:

----------

emptyhb, Mr.L

----------


## emptyhb

Cảm ơn các bác, mai em sẽ chế một cái chống tâm thử coi sao.

Tiện đây lại có một vấn đề với vòng bi, em định sử dụn nó để cho đầu chống tâm quay được. Vậy có phân biệt chiều lắp vòng bi để chịu lực đẩy không?

----------


## ppgas

> Cảm ơn các bác, mai em sẽ chế một cái chống tâm thử coi sao.
> 
> Tiện đây lại có một vấn đề với vòng bi, em định sử dụn nó để cho đầu chống tâm quay được. Vậy có phân biệt chiều lắp vòng bi để chịu lực đẩy không?


Mục tiêu của bác là là chống tâm cho trục thứ 4 thì chắc là không cần quay đâu bác(?). Trừ  trường hợp làm gỗ đường kính lớn.

----------


## emptyhb

ah, em gia công gỗ đường kính nhỏ thôi, tầm 200 đổ lại. Em chỉ sợ khi chống tâm không quay cùng thì mình chỉ làm chống duy nhất 1 mũi tròn vào gỗ, xoay nhiều tạo ma sát và làm lỏng mối đó dẫn tới lệch sản phẩm.

Còn khi quay được em sẽ làm cơ cấu có 3 chấu nhọn cắm vào gỗ. Lúc đó sẽ không sợ bị lỏng, ma sát quay sẽ do vòng bi chịu.

----------


## suu_tam

Đường kính 200 không hề nhỏ bác ạ. Một trụ 200x500 cũng gần 16kg rồi.
Bình thường con máy 3 trục thì Z cũng chỉ khoảng 150mm.

Còn chống tâm thì bác cứ qua các chỗ làm tiện gỗ mà xem chống tâm của họ về làm theo hoặc tàu nhanh mua luôn của đội làm máy tiện gỗ. Nhanh và rẻ.
Để tự làm thì như các bác bên trên đã nói. Hàn chết cái đai ốc là xong cứ xiết cái ren vào là chặt. Để làm ụ động thì khoan 1 cái lỗ ở giữ đầu chống tâm rồi đút 1 cái trụ bằng thế vào để nó xoay được là xong.

----------

